# I asked my doctor about glucosamine



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I had been taking glucosamine for a few years because it's supposed to help with your joints. Then I read in a book that taking this and/or fish oil pills may raise your blood sugar. Then I read here at Homesteading Today that a person thinks it's bad for them. I had an appt. with my medical doctor on Friday and asked about it. He told me I can definitely take glucosamine to help with my joints and said whatever you do, don't do your medical research on the internet! He said if I have any questions or concerns I should speak to him about them instead.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Internet can be a much better source ... or much worse source of info then most doctors.. but there are a few good docs out there


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

the internet can be a great place to find more questions to ask your doctor


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Dh's orthopedic surgeon told him glucosamine wouldn't do anything to help his knee any more than a placebo. So even among doctors you have conflicting information.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

The problem with lay people doing research on the internet is that they don't understand what they are reading, since they have no medical education. Plus, ANYBODY can post ANYTHING on the internet, and it may not be true or accurate.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I've had 2 dif Dr's tell me to take glucosamin condroitin with/msm.- sp? They were right. Takes 3 wks to get into system.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Danaus29 said:


> Dh's orthopedic surgeon told him glucosamine wouldn't do anything to help his knee any more than a placebo. So even among doctors you have conflicting information.


It depends on the problem, I'm sure. It probably won't heal a torn meniscus, but it helps with cases of normal wear and tear. I first used it for my older dogs, and they don't have the psychological influences we humans do. Most, but not all, of my dogs improved while on gluco/msm. And, my doc has recommended it for me for my garden variety arthritis aches and pains.

Anita in Idaho

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Glucosamine helped me with my arthritis. It takes me two weeks to build it up in my system and two weeks for it to wear off if I forget to take it or run out. While on it my pain went completely away. I haven't taken any for almost six years since I bought a milk cow and drink raw milk exclusively now. Raw milk has been better at fixing my arthritis than glucosamine. So get yourself a cow and drink her milk raw.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've been taking Glucosamine for quite a few years now. I believe it helps; so does goat milk.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

We're all different in ways that may not be obvious. I'm not talking about gender and appearance. I've been an advocate for zinc gluconate going back before 2000. Some people couldn't thank me enough. Others saw no results whatsoever. I learned something about the human body and disease from that. 

Herbs and such, eclectic medicine, have been mankinds' medicine way before organized "scientific" medicine was institutionalized by action of Congress when only the AMA was given the authority to accredit medical schools. Google Rockefeller and Flexner for some interesting history.

The internet allows one to be an informed patient.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Personally, I would never just take a doctor's word on any treatment as they are also biased and/or given incorrect information. That goes for both a medical physician and homeopathic doctor. No doctor knows it all.

The internet allows you to get _many_ opinions and _the reasons for those opinions_. It's JMHO, but I think we would all be better off and healthier if we research as much info as we can, and _*then*_ draw a conclusion for ourselves rather than taking anyone's word for our own health.

The internet does indeed contain some false information, but it also includes a _whole lot_ of truth as well. Especially if we look for info with studies cited and then looking up those studies to determine whether they were done with validity. That will help lend us to determining the truth. 

Plus also remember that alternative medicine isn't usually going to make sense to most doctors. Sometimes even studies disagrees. Alternative medicine is based on hundreds of factors relating to only the individual (yourself and no one else); which is why it's often difficult for doctors to accept, as well as difficult for us to get the exact workable solution for our problems. 

Alternative medicine requires a whole lot of patience, willingness to be open minded, and the willingness to continue to work through your medical problem until the right combination and/or treatment is found. Medical doctors (as well as the patient) just don't want to do all that. They both want _immediate_ answers and solutions. Alternative medicine doesn't work that way; instead, it seeks to cure the problem rather than covering it up or simply doing away with the symptoms. It works by finding the solution for a lifetime, not just for today, tomorrow or next month. 

With regards to the placebo effect. This is a kind of a pet peeve of mine because I don't see what it matters at all. If someone only 'thinks' they are better, they *are* better. As long as it's not a life-threatening illness, what does it matter if it's real or in their head? To them it's real - solution found!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Karen, the problem is that a layperson is not able to tell the difference between the false information and the true information.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

That's why you need to take a look at the studies and a lay person can look for things that give a good indication of believability. For instance, look for things like:

How many people were used in the study and would it be a reasonable number of individuals to determine adequate results? For instance, a group of 20 people would hold no water, however, a group of 500 or 1,000 could.

Was the study done scientifically and unbiased? In other words, was controlled, well recorded and documented or just kind of getting whatever results they wanted to get.

How was the study funded? Was it unbiased funding?

Was a company/organization involved (either in the testing or funding) that might have direct influence or sway the study; or was the study independent?

Where the result listed in an unbiased manner and appear true to the results?

What were the medications/herbs/drugs etc. given and did they vary from person to person? Was the group divided equally so that placebos were evaluated properly?

Did all the people in the study have the same symptoms, health issues, etc. prior to the study; or did they vary in a manner that could have caused different results?

Where was the study conducted; in a university, hospital, Joe Shomes garage, etc.?​Of course there are a lot more questions and you can't determine absolutely positively if the results are true, but this is the first step in determining whether a study seems reasonable, unbiased, and believable. If it does, then you know it may hold weight. If not, then you know to just tuck away that info for now. 

But don't totally discard any study. Often, the same study will re-occur but done in a better manner with more trusted results. It's always interesting and gives a lot of insight to see whether or not there were variances from the original study (and how it was conducted) from the newer study (and how that one was conducted).


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

We put our dog on this - he had a limp and it completely went away. I have tried it long term in the past but I did not notice much of anything.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Glucosamine did wonders for our arthritic dog. Has helped me immensely with my bad knees too. My doctor says it works for most people, but not all....


----------

